# Which live non-classical concerts have you attended in your life?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just wanted to share that I haven't been to many non-classical concerts in my life but here is a list...

When I was at Yale graduate school, I went to Toad's to watch rap concerts of

1) Common
2) Talib Kweli
3) Prince Paul (best rap show ever)
4) De La Soul without Prince Paul
5) Ugly Duckling (so fun)
6) Cappadonna
7) Dilated Peoples/Beat Junkies
and quite a few other rap concerts I don't remember from that era.

Here in Utah I have seen

1) De La Soul
2) Train (the rock band)
3) DJ Qbert with my wife which was a blast! (last one I went to)
4) She and Him (Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzooeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy is so cute)
5) Shelby Lynne

My favs also included Diana Krall and Steely Dan at the Mann Center in Philly. So fun those days! Diana Krall was f------- awesome that night.

What pop/rap/rock concerts have you gone to?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

Steely Dan I'd like to see.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My first rock concert was Emerson, Lake & Palmer in 1978. I've also seen Santana, Frank Zappa, The Allman Brothers, Pat Metheny, Sonny Rollins, Bela Fleck, Steve Morse, Leo Kottke, Jerry Douglas, Sam Bush, Al Di Meola, Flora Purim & Airto, Sun Ra, Mose Allison, Chick Corea, Bobby McFerrin, Allan Holdsworth, and a number of blues greats including Albert Collins, Clarence Gatemouth Brown, Robert Lockwood, Jr, Jimmy Johnson, Johnny Winter, Tinsley Ellis, Rory Block.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

A random selection: Van der Graaf Generator, David Murray, Pet Shop Boys, Alice in Chains...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

gog said:


> A random selection: Van der Graaf Generator, David Murray, Pet Shop Boys, Alice in Chains...


Were they all on the same bill?

Just kidding!

Wouldn't mind seeing the first two.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

First concert: Jethro Tull - A Passion Play tour 1973.

Latest concert: Ian Anderson - Thick as a Brick II tour. 

Hmmmm. I see a pattern here.

In between those two, I've seen Tull several times, Emerson, Lake and Palmer a couple of times, Rush about three times, Yes several times, Black Sabbath twice (once with Ozzy mid 70s and once with Dio early 80s). 

Single concerts include Dead Can Dance (who were fantastic), The Who ca. 1975, Mountain, Adrian Belew in a small venue, Dougie MacLean, Journey (they weren't as bad as you'd think), Crosby, Still and Nash, Dan Fogelberg, The Ohio Players / Parliament Funkadelic, Electric Light Orchestra, Hall & Oats. The last six or so pop and funk on the list was for some girl or other. I'm the wrong demographic for them. Of course there were a few even more forgettable ones too.

I always regretted not seeing King Crimson, Renaissance, Gentle Giant and some other big name prog acts, and also some hard rock acts like Deep Purple and Uriah Heep, but I suppose I'm lucky to have been around to see what I did manage to see.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Some others I forgot.

Larry Coryell
Geoff Muldaur
Dr. John
BB King
Neville Brothers
Blood Sweat & Tears
Dirty Dozen Brass Band
Derek Trucks
Rick Derringer
Manhattan Transfer
Les McCann
Mike Stern
Oz Noy
Mike Keneally
Bruce Cockburn


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Biggest regrets for artists I could have seen and passed on.

John McLaughlin
Paco De Lucia
Dave Holland Quintet
Dizzy Gillespie
Jeff Beck


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

As would be expected from a regular gig-goer in the 70's and 80's, I've been to countless gigs, including many of the usual big names in rock, folk and jazz. Then 25 years ago I shifted to opera and the rest is history.

I still try to keep up with new music and go to one or two outdoor festivals every year. It's fun to stumble on some new and creative artists, particularly when you see how many have string instruments on stage with classically trained musicians. And of course there are the real-ale beer tents and young ladies in skimpy summer wear. (Why can't we have a similar setting for classical music?)

To die-hard classical fans, I'd like to make the point that there is 'serious' music and serious musicians to enjoy within the current pop-rock sphere. My favourites are Sufjan Stevens and Joanna Newsom, both in terms of excellent albums and wonderful gigs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

Not on the same bill though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Were they all on the same bill?
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the first two.


The albums that turned me on to music were Pawn Hearts and King Crimson's debut.

Took the name gog from Hammill's In Camera.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Led Zeppelin (1970 - elementary school)
King Crimson 3 times (1973, 1974, 2014)
Jethro Tull (1972?)
Pink Floyd (1976)
Emerson, Lake, and Palmer (1973)
Steel Eye Span (1974)
Weather Report twice (1972 and 1974?)
Herbie Hancock (1974?)

among others …


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Cradle of Filth in october 2nd, 2004 - always being a fan of their music, and they've just released the album "Nymphetamine". Great show, on a great place (Via Funchal, which sadly has been closed and demolished to give space to commercial buildings).

Dream Theater in december 11th, 2005 - Great show as well, they divided the set into two (long) parts, the first one with songs from different albums trhoughout their career, and in the the second part they played the album "Metropolis pt.2: Scenes from a Memory" entirely. Almost 4 hours of pure prog metal!

Metallica in january 31st, 2010 - My all mighty heavy metal band. I started listening to heavy metal thanks to them. I wished I could have seen then back in 1998, but I didn't have the money to pay for the ticket. As soon as "The Good, The Bad and the Ugly" intro ends, and they start playing "Fight Fire with Fire", I started crying. It was a hell of a show! The opening act was my fellow brazilians of Sepultura, and they based their set list on the "cavalera" era. Pretty good show as well.

System of a Down in october 10th, 2011 - This was a gift for my wife, as she's a huge fan of SoaD and mainly their vocalist Serj Tankian. We couldn't listen very well to the band playing (we were in back of the venue) because of the people "screaming" every single word of what was being played. It was great to feel the intensity of how the public behaves on a SoaD show. And we didn't care that much of not listening to what was being played: they would make a show on Rock in Rio in the day following, and we watched it through a tv broadcast.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

Reel Big Fish
Black Sabbath 
Dream Theater
Carcass 
Ian Anderson, Homo Erraticus tour (Latest concert I've been to and perhaps my favorite!)


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Celloissimo said:


> Black Sabbath
> Dream Theater
> Carcass


 You, sir, have a very good taste in music. Cheers!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

All way back in the 1970s early 1980s:

Johnny Winter (3 times)
Jethro Tull
Heart
Ted Nugent
The New Barbarians (a short term band including one of the Stones)
Edgar Winter
ZZ Top
Alvin Lee (post Ten Years After)
Motor City Rockets (two New Years Eves in a row)
David Bromberg Band

I will likely remember others after I post.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The ones I can remember

Motley Crew
Y & T
Ozzy Osbourne
Kiss
AC/DC
Van Halen
Neil Diamond
Hawkwind
Acker Bilk
Jake Thackray
The Dubliners
Molotov Jukebox

Plus many I can't remember


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah yes, I distinctly remember 38 Special backing one Johnny Winter concert, and BTO backed the Alvin Lee concert. The rest I forgot.

Post paganism I attended a Petra concert, but I find their music to squeaky clean (not message wise, but production wise) and prefer a rougher sound in the realm of Rock.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I think the last non classical concert I attended was about two years ago, Jackson Browne and David Lindley Acoustic Live set @ Trägårn in Göteborg... Besides some local bands that none of You will have heard of, the first rock concert I heard was Status Quo at Johanneshovs Icestadium in Stockholm in early 1981, it was f#ing loud and I have never gone to a concert after that without a good set of ear plugs! 

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Off the top of my head - 

Steeleye Span
Fairport Convention
Vin Garbutt
Val Doonican
Helen Shapiro
Joe Brown
Ravi Shankar
Julie Felix
Jake Thackeray
The Watersons
Martin Carthy

Mostly folk or sixties pop, and very enjoyable.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I went to many gigs between 1978 and 1985, but after that there wasn't really anyone around who I wanted to see. Motorhead is the group I've seen most, the last time being in 1983.

Most significant gig was probably Led Zeppelin at Knebworth Park 4th August 1979 - it was their first UK gig for four years and the last but one they would play in the UK before the death of John Bonham.

Best visuals: Pink Floyd performing The Wall at Earls Court, London in 1980.

Most disappointing: Johnny Winter at Wolverhampton c. 1991 - an unenthusiastic performance devoid of any spark and no songs at all from his early-mid 70s heyday. Black Sabbath in 1978 sucked as well - you could tell that the original line-up had run its course. They were blown offstage in their own backyard of Birmingham by a young support band called Van Halen.

Biggest regret - being too young to see so many of my old heroes when they were at their peak, or, in some cases, while they were actually alive. Jimi Hendrix, The Who, Rolling Stones, The Kinks, James Brown...the list goes forever on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I went to many gigs between 1978 and 1985, but after that there wasn't really anyone around who I wanted to see. Motorhead is the group I've seen most, the last time being in 1983.
> 
> Most significant gig was probably Led Zeppelin at Knebworth Park 4th August 1979 - it was their first UK gig for four years and the last but one they would play in the UK before the death of John Bonham.
> 
> ...


Similar story, I probably saw Motorhead the most, starting when they supported Hawkwind. Biggest regrets failing to see Stevie Ray Vaughan and Bon Scott era AC/DC.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

gog said:


> Similar story, I probably saw Motorhead the most, starting when they supported Hawkwind. Biggest regrets failing to see Stevie Ray Vaughan and Bon Scott era AC/DC.


Yes, AC/DC with Bon Scott would have been good. The only live performance I remember seeing was from the comfort of my armchair when they were on BBC2 in 1978 on the Rock Goes to College programme. Also angry as the strict scheduling abruptly cut out the final part of their set.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Bob Dylan, Leonard Cohen, Roxy Music, Jethro Tull, Elvis Costello, UB40, Morrissey, Steeleye Span, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Alison Moyet, Bryan Ferry, Lindisfarne.

I've almost certainly forgotten some but that's all I can remember at the moment.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I go to a lot of country concerts. Five of the best I've been to had these headliners:

Vince Gill
Brad Paisley
Garth Brooks
Brooks & Dunn
Keith Urban

I give an honorable mention to Reba McEntire, who always puts on a great performance.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

A list!

Curved Air (supported by a very young Gary Moore)
Man
Henry Cow
String Driven Thing 
Public Foot The Roman
Caravan
Ten Years After
Mick Ronson (solo tour after leaving Bowie)
Greenslade
Bad Company
Robin Trower
Zappa 
The Buzzcocks (supported by Joy Division)
John Martyn (1981 and 2004?)
Wilko Johnson
Link Wray
Tony McPhee
Buddy Guy
Dread Zeppelin
John Lee Hooker
Irma Thomas
Tal Farlow
Steely Dan (1996, so not all the original line up, but still very good).
Gil Scott-Heron
Van Morrison
Peter Green (2010, a bit past his best sadly)
Greg Allman

Reading Festival '74 including

Traffic
George Melly
Babe Ruth
The Heavy Metal Kids

Reading Festival '75 including

Yes
Hawkwind
Dr Feelgood
The Heavy Metal Kids (again)


Obvious regrets: too young to see Hendrix. Never saw Led Zeppelin or Humble Pie.

I expect I have forgotten some.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

In the '70's and '80's I saw:

Yes (Going for the One tour and Drama tour)
Jon Anderson (Song of Seven tour)
Vangelis (Heaven & Hell tour at the Royal Albert Hall)
Gordon Giltrap
Tangerine Dream
Mike Oldfield
Renaissance (Novella tour)

In much more recent times, I have seen:

Steve Hackett (3 times and going to see him again on Wednesday)
Australian Pink Floyd (3 times)
G2 (Genesis tribute band, 3 times)
Los Endos (Genesis tribute band)
Seyes (Yes tribute band)
Noddy's Puncture (ELP tribute band)

What fun!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Seriously?!

Way, way too many to list. 

These all span from the 70's to the present day. 

Yes - 4 times
King Crimson - maybe 6 times
Premiata Forneria Marconi - 3 times
Gentle Giant - 3 times
Banco - 1 time
Universe Zero - 1
Magma - 2 times
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - 3 times
Weather Report - 2 times
Camel - 3 times
Return to Forever - 3 times
Brand X - 2 times
Jean luc Ponty - 2 times
Renaissance - 4 times
Jethro Tull - 3 times
Pain of Salvation - 2 times
Dream Theater - 4 times
Frank Zappa
Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin and Paco de Lucia 
UK
Mike Oldfield - 2 times

So many others!

Il Balletto di Bronzo, Deus ex Machina, Oregon, Cynic, The Contortionist, Le Orme, Thinking Plague, Riverside, Museo Rosenbach, Osanna, Marillion, IQ, Anglagard, Steve Hackett, Focus, ELP, The Flower Kings, After Crying....

That's just a small sampling. You get to see a lot of world class musicians/bands when you attend multi-day progressive music festivals.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

David Bowie
Peter Gabriel
Prince
Dire Straits (first concert for me, when they had just released their first album in 1979?)
John Scofield
Golden Earring
Roger Waters plays DSotM
Ramones
Lou Reed
The Cult
The Cure
Comsat Angels
Joe Cocker
Paul Weller
Elbow (mwah)
Fat Freddies Drop
I will probably remember many more after pressing the postbutton....

Regrets are just missing Talking Heads and, more recently, CocoRosie.

Edit: as expected: U2 and Simple Minds, I liked them in the beginning. Before Bono turned Messiah and Simple Minds became just that....


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

My first 'gig' was David Bowie at Earls Court, which according to Google was May 12th 1973, which explain how I've seen so many of the above plus Nina Simone, Frank Sinatra, Ry Cooder, The Oscar Peterson Trio backing Ella Fitzgerald etc etc etc....

But I'm now happily done with large scale concerts. I want to see the band playing live in a small place where I can detect what’s' actually live and not preprogrammed to fit with the lighting track.
So the names are less well known but I get so much more from the experience. Will make an exception if Willie Nelson makes another trip to London but until then I'll make do with annual tours of The Hot Club of Cowtown or the Be Good Tanya's.


People my age always moan about the cost of things 'nowadays' but e.g. in 1976 I heard Joan Baez sing for free in Trafalgar Square on a peace march, then crossed the river to the Festival Hall and paid £10 to sit 30' from Keith Jarrett. Recently I received an email saying I could buy tickets for him at the same venue next month at £110!

Going back to that first concert he came on stage in an amazing Japanese style outfit marching in time with a strobe light to a synthesiser piece that I couldn't name but seemed familiar. It was the highlight of the evening for me and stuck with me so that some years later I heard the Grand March from Aida and immediately recalled Bowie and Ronson strutting onto the stage. Perhaps I really owe my love of Opera and music theatre to the thin white duke.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> As would be expected from a regular gig-goer in the 70's and 80's, I've been to countless gigs, including many of the usual big names in rock, folk and jazz. Then 25 years ago I shifted to opera and the rest is history.
> 
> I still try to keep up with new music and go to one or two outdoor festivals every year. It's fun to stumble on some new and creative artists, particularly when you see how many have string instruments on stage with classically trained musicians. And of course there are the real-ale beer tents and young ladies in skimpy summer wear. (Why can't we have a similar setting for classical music?)
> 
> To die-hard classical fans, I'd like to make the point that there is 'serious' music and serious musicians to enjoy within the current pop-rock sphere. My favourites are Sufjan Stevens and Joanna Newsom, both in terms of excellent albums and wonderful gigs.


You wern't at this one then. I caught it on TV and it seemd to work well.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1465625/Valkyries-ride-in-to-conquer-Glastonbury.html


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I remember watching it on TV too! I'd go to more music festivals if they had a classical slot, like on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Florestan said:


> All way back in the 1970s early 1980s:
> 
> Johnny Winter (3 times)
> Jethro Tull
> ...


Just wonderin'.....The Man in Black?


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

The Clash-2 Marci Wasilewksi Trio-2 Duritti Column-1
Television-2 Herbie Hancock-1 Emmylou Harris-1
Patti Smith-1 Steely Dan-2 Bob Dylan-1
Graham Parker and the Rumour-2 Robben Ford-3 Tomasz Stanko-1
Ramones-1 Blondie-1 Nils Lofgren-2
Iggy Pop-3 Van Morrison-3 RufusWianwright-3 
Elvis Costello-3 Ry Cooder-1 Ricki Lee Jones-1 
Only Ones-3 EST-1 BB King-1

this list is incomplete and self indulgent and covers my adult life-the worst 'gig'was Herbie Handcrank when to my ears it was so bad I resented the people calling for an encore and the best was Ry Cooder when I was close to tears during the encore-a remarkable version of Chain Gang...........

as with the thread regarding sides of albums -a great chance to read interesting posts and to think back over the years.........

Pat Metheny-2.......... Chick Corea/Gary Burton-1


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> The Clash-2 Marci Wasilewksi Trio-2 Duritti Column-1
> Television-2 Herbie Hancock-1 Emmylou Harris-1
> Patti Smith-1 Steely Dan-2 Bob Dylan-1
> Graham Parker and the Rumour-2 Robben Ford-3 Tomasz Stanko-1
> ...


Souxsie and the Banshees-1 Flaming Lips-1


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

My next one is Molotov Jukebox in Manchester


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mostly Oz bands, some at Uni Melb band days- the ones I can remember!

Cold Chisel 1980, first concert went to just after release of their East Album much Vodka consumed on stage by Jimmy Barnes
The Angels
Rose Tattoo
The Sports
The Models
Men at Work
Redgum
Kate Ceberano, very early performance at RMIT pre I'm Talking
Elton John about 1982
Bruce Springsteen
Incredible Penguins
Jon English
Dutch Tilders
Midnight Oil, 3 times
Skyhooks, 2 times on their reunion tours
This Modern Theory, sons band
Zappa Play Zappa in Brisbane 2007 with Steve Vai, Ray White and Joe Travers, was great show- a bit late starting but with Steve and Ray on song (Ray great on vocals) and Joe bashing the drums what more could you want.


----------

